

Ask HN: Internet Marketing Gurus - sdot

There are many self-proclaimed millionaire Internet Marketing gurus. Does anyone have any experience or success marketing info-products like ebooks and video tutorials?
======
jkuria
I have some experience and it can definitely be done but it is not as easy
these gurus claim. Many of them have only made money teaching other people how
to make money online. Lately it's become even harder because Google, MSN and
now Facebook are unlikely to approve your ads if you are a first timer selling
a pure information product--mostly because information marketers took their
craft to a whole new level and got into the habit of repackaging freely
available content (or books whose copyright had expired) and reselling it.
Between 2003 and 2009 some people minted millions doing this in what was then
known as "Get Cash From Google Program"!

~~~
sdot
thanks for the info

------
GreenTomato
I created and sold an info product by doing webinars to a niche audience. It
can definitely be done.

~~~
sdot
How much did you make if you don't mind me asking and how did you build your
audience?

~~~
GreenTomato
I sold each copy for $199 and I did it by doing webinars for the target
audience. I contacted people that ran webinars (they often want guest
speakers) I would do a presentation and then sell copies after.

A lot of people wanted me to do other consulting work for them as well.

